# Easy extra money w/ PostMates



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

I found an easy way to make extra money with PostMates, and I found it by accident.

A few nights ago, I got an order for an ice cream sundae. I was ready to go home, but the pickup was only blocks away. The delivery location was over 7 miles away! I was about 4.5 miles from home and the delivery was in the opposite direction... I cancelled the delivery. That is, I tried to cancel it. The delivery stayed on my Fleet App. I shut down my phone, went home and ate the sundae.

Two days ago, again on my last order/delivery of the night, I went to a drug store to pick up the order. They were out of the item. I put that in the app, logged off the app and went home.
Yesterday when I logged in again, it showed a delivery to return the item at the drugstore! I tried everything to cancel the delivery, but it wouldn't take. So I entered it as 'delivered'.

Today, I logged in on the PostMates website - to see how much I was charged or fined for the sundae. To my surprise, I was given a $15.38 cancellation fee!!
And, I was given $39.60 for the drugstore cancellation!

I got MORE by cancelling the orders than I would have made delivering them!!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bingo I have had 2 cancels using UberEATS. 
One, I canceled for taking too long at a restaurant. Nada on the pay.
One, customer canceled for taking too long at the same restaurant. Full pay for delivery. 

I'm not canceling again


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

HipGnosis said:


> I found an easy way to make extra money with PostMates, and I found it by accident.
> 
> A few nights ago, I got an order for an ice cream sundae. I was ready to go home, but the pickup was only blocks away. The delivery location was over 7 miles away! I was about 4.5 miles from home and the delivery was in the opposite direction... I cancelled the delivery. That is, I tried to cancel it. The delivery stayed on my Fleet App. I shut down my phone, went home and ate the sundae.
> 
> ...


I just started PM. Are you saying that they actually compensate you for cancellations? I had my first closed merchant tonight. I had to cancel the order. When I looked online, it says 0.00. Any advice on this, anyone?


----------

